# HELP! Need an empire name



## CINA (Jul 13, 2006)

I need a catchy empire name for a campainge in DMing. I've already got a good name (I think), Athear, draconic for celeestial. It's a shattered Human kingdom with various outposts and cities. Any names or suggestings would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## andrew_kenrick (Jul 13, 2006)

Athear sounds good to me! The Empire of Athear, or the Athearan Empire?


----------



## CINA (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm I never thought of it as the name, always as the planet, you never notice those kinds of things until they are pointed out to you. Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2006)

You can always use an online name generator, and read through them until you find something you like:

http://nine.frenchboys.net/country.php


----------



## BullMarkOne (Jul 14, 2006)

I like Bob, or maybe Tim....


Or you could check out a few of these possibilities:

- dig up some outdated or esoteric names for real world regions, this is one of my personal favorites since it allows you to bring in some flavor by way of association with the real world.

- Web-based translators:
--http://translation.langenberg.com/
Taking a couple of descriptive words for something and translating into a bunch of different languages also is a nice way to drag flavor into a setting. In a past game I had an ancient ogrish civilization known as Kratoria, which I got by bludgeoning some words into a greek translator, than using windows symbol font to get enlish characters. The original descriptor was something like "monster land"

- More random generators: 
--http://www.seventhsanctum.com/
Has a truckload of generators.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jul 14, 2006)

CINA said:
			
		

> I need a catchy empire name for a campainge in DMing. I've already got a good name (I think), Athear, draconic for celeestial. It's a shattered Human kingdom with various outposts and cities. Any names or suggestings would be helpful, thanks.




Do you have a name for the people who live there, the capital city, or the ruling dynasty? That's how most empires in our world got their names. For example, in my campaign world, the major Empire is the Rhadynnic Empire, because the humans who conquered it called themselves Rhadynn.


----------



## Agent Oracle (Jul 14, 2006)

I just tossed it all into the Seventh Sanctum Realm Name Generator and came out with these 25



> Bug's Empire of the Medicines
> Castle's Empire
> Chaotic Empire
> Chaotic Giant Touches Empire
> ...


----------

